# Thoracochromis Fwa tankmates



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've kept Thorachromis Fwa in the past, but only with Malawi Cichlids. I was wondering if anyone has any input on whether or not I run the risk of cross-breeding or intense aggressionby adding them to a tank with the following mix.

6 foot- 150 gallon with rocks
2 Astatotilapia calliptera M/F pair
6 - Hap. sp "red tail sheller" 
6 - Pundamilia nyererei "Ruti Island"

Many thanks.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry meant Thorachochromis brauschi from Fwa river region.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I think it might do well in that combo as it's very different from the others
xris


----------

